# My Izzo Pompei setup



## Shady

After a long time coming - here is my set up.

Izzo pompei duel group - An absolute monster but loving the levers. Amazing steam power - am finally starting to tame it.

Mazzer mini e grinder with JG burrs - brings out some nice flavours but may consider upgrading in the future.

ohg - and that thing on the side is a bread maker. Makes a delicious madeira cake


----------



## glevum

Absolute stunning double lever machine, whats the boiler size on it 6L?


----------



## Shady

think so - hard to get specs on it online.

Had a parallel run moment this morning - made coffee to drink now and one to take in my keep cup.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cheers mate. Always great to see different set ups and equipment ( especially in the lever side ) . Great set up! Your kitchen looks massive , do you live in a restaurant


----------



## forzajuve

Mrboots2u said:


> Your kitchen looks massive , do you live in a restaurant


Is there a kitchen there? Cant see anything behind that Pompei ready to erupt coffee


----------



## forzajuve

Mrboots2u said:


> Your kitchen looks massive , do you live in a restaurant


Is there a kitchen there? Cant see anything behind that Pompei ready to erupt coffee


----------



## aphelion

That's a lovely looking machine


----------



## 4085

That needs some lovely wooden handles to finish it off! More and more lever owners appearing now. Watch out you pump boys!


----------



## painty

Le superb. Think I'd keep one group dedicated for decaff if I had a choice


----------



## glevum

Cool, 2 steam taps as well!


----------



## Shady

Decalf??! No chance!

Moved house a few months ago - noticed a nice space in the extension and made sure I collared it before the other half could earmark it for anything.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrboots2u

Shady said:


> Decalf??! No chance!
> 
> Moved house a few months ago - noticed a nice space in the extension and made sure I collared it before the other half could earmark it for anything.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


Decalf Is that a cow blend.... Seriously tho cool set up . Love to see a clip if it inaction


----------



## Wobin19

Very nice too. I like the idea of a coffee extension!


----------



## iroko

That is one cool machine, fantastic.


----------



## Shady

Will see what I can do about a video when I get a chance although that would be revealing my terrible techniques









Currently am running coffeesmiths collective coffee from the department of coffee and social affairs. 3 second pre-infusion with a bit of a drawn out delay till first drops at 10 seconds then run for a further 25 to 30 seconds. Seems like it should be overdone and bitter but I get a really nice coffee every time. Always a hit at dinner parties









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GS11

Congratulations on your new set-up:good:


----------



## Shady

Thanks GS11

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## repeat

Looks awesome and a lot of fun. Is it fully plumbed in and do you keep it on 247?


----------



## martinprogrammer

I've recently purchased Pompei 2 group machine. Just connected it and all working fine. Had to disconnect one of the heating elements to bring the consumption down to manageable 2300W. How are you getting on with yours?


----------



## Shady

After a bit of a hiatus from the forum while I got very busy with work I am now back and will try to be a little more involved. In terms of the Pompeii I found it too expensive to run, especially when it came time to service it (I was being quoted £250 per group for the service) so I ended up upgrading to a new Londinium 1, much more economical to run and I can service this myself whenever needed (the steam pressure, while a little less than the Pompeii, is still plenty enough to produce some decent micro foam and latte art). I will try and upload a picture of my revised setup sometime soon.

One additional bonus from having a smaller boiler is the ability to "cheat" and get the machine up to temperature (including the group) within approx 15 to 20 minutes.


----------



## martinprogrammer

Servicing is my fear. One of the groups is leaking and they should both be re-gasketed. I've done it many times with La Pavoni, but looks like Pompei will be much more involving. I read somewhere that the piston assembly is tightly screwed in and that the teflon gasket needs to be compressed and that requires a specialised tool... Just the materials for the heads are £34 each!


----------



## coffeechap

Shady said:


> After a bit of a hiatus from the forum while I got very busy with work I am now back and will try to be a little more involved. In terms of the Pompeii I found it too expensive to run, especially when it came time to service it (I was being quoted £250 per group for the service) so I ended up upgrading to a new Londinium 1, much more economical to run and I can service this myself whenever needed (the steam pressure, while a little less than the Pompeii, is still plenty enough to produce some decent micro foam and latte art). I will try and upload a picture of my revised setup sometime soon.
> 
> One additional bonus from having a smaller boiler is the ability to "cheat" and get the machine up to temperature (including the group) within approx 15 to 20 minutes.


 @Shady good to see you back again


----------



## customcoffee

hi Shady, sorry for bringing up an old thread but I have a quick question regarding the Pompei if you dont ind me asking?

I have the option to buy one and went to have a look the other day, what is putting me off is the steam valves. I have had a few Elektras and a couple of San Marco machines in the past which use a lever method for activating the steam as opposed to a knob which you would turn, and on all these machines the lever has also snapped into position allowing me two free hands to hold the milk pitcher. However on this Pompei i looked at the levers had to be held in place manually with one hand, and as soon as you let go it would snap back into the off position.

I was just wondering if this is standard for this model or if on your machine you was able to open the steam valve and leave it open without holding it?

Thank you Shady, any help greatfully apprecaated

cc


----------



## Shady

If memory serves me correctly the steam valve can be left open - although given the steam power of this beast its good to master the one handed hold as the milk will be up to temperature quite fast if using a small or medium sized pitcher.


----------



## ggptrs

Do you have a manual for this machine please, I just purchased one in a bankruptcy sale. Happy to pay for a copy.

Kind regards


----------



## dwalsh1

ggptrs said:


> Do you have a manual for this machine please, I just purchased one in a bankruptcy sale. Happy to pay for a copy.
> 
> Kind regards


Bella Barista may have one. When I was there a few years ago they had one powered up and was using it as their office/factory machine


----------

